# Ugh...another fursona question



## Gavrill (Oct 31, 2009)

Question: I'm looking for a brand-spanking-new fursona. But I'm at a bit of a loss to which one fits me best.

My personality...Lazy, careless, funny, bright, needy, relaxed, affectionate, shy.
Animals I'm trying to decide between:
Hyena, lion, Siamese cat, Catahoula Leopard Dog, Alaskan Klee Kai, coyote.

I'm just at a loss. Any other suggestions will be considered as well.


----------



## Takun (Oct 31, 2009)

SIAMESE IS THE ONLY CORRECT ANSWER.


Or coyote.

BUT SIAMESE


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 31, 2009)

Siamese are kinda boring to be completely honest x3


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

Well.. I wouldn't say lazy really applies to any of those animals..
Bright and shy can be applied to a coyote...
Needy can be applied to either of the two dogs...

Why dont you list some more less obvious attributes about yourself?


----------



## Takun (Oct 31, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Siamese are kinda boring to be completely honest x3



Seems fitting.  :T


----------



## Aurali (Oct 31, 2009)

Sweetheart. My big suggestion is stop picking. Be who you are. Not what fits for the moment. You have an ever shifting mind, an uncertainty that you can't ever seem to stop having. Take a moment, sit down, and create yourself, and stop letting others do it for you.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Sweetheart. My big suggestion is stop picking. Be who you are. Not what fits for the moment. You have an ever shifting mind, an uncertainty that you can't ever seem to stop having. Take a moment, sit down, and create yourself, and stop letting others do it for you.


Okay.. but the problem is that he _cant decide_ who he is. He can't choose a fursona for himself, so based on his characteristics, we are trying to help.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 31, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> Okay.. but the problem is that he _cant decide_ who he is. He can't choose a fursona for himself, so based on his characteristics, we are trying to help.



One shouldn't /decide/. That's where all the wolves come from. One is only limited to their own imagination and heart. Shenzi should follow her heart, if she lets others pick for her, she's only gonna end up playing favorites. It'll only last a week and she'll be back where she started again, like the week before, and the previous. way back past when me and Shen were dating. Aurali was a big decision for me, and even though I get joked constantly how it's only gonna last a few months, well she is who I am, and as long as I'm happy with her, does it really matter what everyone else thinks?


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 31, 2009)

Make a bigger list of attributes on a piece of paper (or if you prefer to type it up, do so). Then go to a site with a full list of animal species in the world (good luck) and then research a bit on characteristics :3


s'what I ended up doing and ended up with the chubby feline that I am : pokes her own pudge:


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 31, 2009)

Be a Hyliocataleokleekyote.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 31, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Be a Hyliocataleokleekyote.


 o_o well fuck me..there's your answer!


----------



## Takun (Oct 31, 2009)

Aurali said:


> One shouldn't /decide/. That's where all the wolves come from. One is only limited to their own imagination and heart. Shenzi should follow her heart, if she lets others pick for her, she's only gonna end up playing favorites. It'll only last a week and she'll be back where she started again, like the week before, and the previous. way back past when me and Shen were dating. Aurali was a big decision for me, and even though I get joked constantly how it's only gonna last a few months, well she is who I am, and as long as I'm happy with her, does it really matter what everyone else thinks?



AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE.

GOOOOOOOOOO JOE.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 31, 2009)

Aurali said:


> One shouldn't /decide/. That's where all the wolves come from. One is only limited to their own imagination and heart. Shenzi should follow her heart, if she lets others pick for her, she's only gonna end up playing favorites. It'll only last a week and she'll be back where she started again, like the week before, and the previous. way back past when me and Shen were dating. Aurali was a big decision for me, and even though I get joked constantly how it's only gonna last a few months, well she is who I am, and as long as I'm happy with her, does it really matter what everyone else thinks?


Okay, and how did Aurali 'come to you' exactly?

You say 'be who you are', but I honestly don't know what that means in terms of having an animal fursona. You can't be who you are unless.. you.. know who you are? =/


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 31, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> Okay, and how did Aurali 'come to you' exactly?
> 
> You say 'be who you are', but I honestly don't know what that means in terms of having an animal fursona. You can't be who you are unless.. you.. know who you are? =/


 I think that gave me an anurism...


what?


----------



## Aurali (Oct 31, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> Okay, and how did Aurali 'come to you' exactly?
> 
> You say 'be who you are', but I honestly don't know what that means in terms of having an animal fursona. You can't be who you are unless.. you.. know who you are? =/



Bah... Well let's put it this way. She's never happy with her choices. Correct? Though she does this flavor of the week thing. Correct? So seriously. Back to my first post. Sit down, take some time and think about it. It'll come to her. Duh


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 31, 2009)

:3 also- nothing about a siamese is lazy-  I hear they're like kamikaze XD


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 1, 2009)

Shut up I am a green cat.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 1, 2009)

...

Bets on how long this one will last?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 1, 2009)

That is completely unfair :[


----------



## Telnac (Nov 1, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> SIAMESE IS THE ONLY CORRECT ANSWER.
> 
> 
> Or coyote.
> ...


Gotta agree.


Shenzebo said:


> Siamese are kinda boring to be completely honest x3


Not really.  Siamese cats are LOUD and obnoxious at times, but they really do match your description to a tee.


Shenzebo said:


> Shut up I am a green cat.


Well, then I hate to suggest this, but... do you REALLY need a new fursona, then?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 1, 2009)

Gosh.  Shapeshifter is the obvious answer.  >:C

Edit:  Disregard that.  Come to the scalie side.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 1, 2009)

Gawd just be a yena D:


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Nov 1, 2009)

be something that has never been.....

like a maggot


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 2, 2009)

THINK ALONE!
EACH LIVING THING HAS TRAITS OR WHAT SO EVER BUT YOU STILL NEED TO REMEMBER THAT EACH AND EVERYONE IS DIFFRENT SO IT MEANS YOU SHOULD USEYOUR OWN BRAIN.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 2, 2009)

So I have one green Siamese. Im still taking other suggestions just because I may end up developing a female secondary like what I had before.


----------

